# Interesting new Casio diver -- the MDV106



## avusblue (Mar 26, 2009)

I thought readers of the G-Shock forum would be interested in the review I just posted of the new Casio MDV106:










It is a very impressive watch and a tremendous value.

Review

Enjoy!

Dave


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

Good watch, good review. Thanks!


----------



## Txemizo (Apr 25, 2010)

It does seem like very good value, although there are so, so many things in that watch that remind me of a Rolex, i.e. the hour markers, the bezel and the simplicity of the face. They have done a great job on the hands, they make time-reading flawless.


----------



## Caseiko (Oct 22, 2009)

Hello avusblue,

Indeed MDV line from Casio is good and practically tough watch too. Nice write up.|>


----------



## ThomAsio (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks for a well made/written review  

I already have a nice simple diver, but it's always nice to be updated b-)


----------



## onefive15 (Jul 15, 2011)

I don't like this watch, it looks like totally copying the style of the Rolex Casio should design it's own style and looks, like frogman or something else


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

I don't have any association with Rolex when I look at that watch. However, if it wouldn't say "Casio" on the dial and without the Marlin, I'd swear it is a Seiko.


cheers


----------



## fonklover (Mar 24, 2007)

i used to have that mdv-102 an i was not impressed by the quality, the bezel ring was totally loose. if this got better on that mdv106, plus i like the dsign better than on the 102, i think i will hunt for it again, the marlin alone engraved on the back is worth to have it


----------



## Kronos (Jan 2, 2008)

fonklover said:


> i used to have that mdv-102 an i was not impressed by the quality, the bezel ring was totally loose. if this got better on that mdv106, plus i like the dsign better than on the 102, i think i will hunt for it again, the marlin alone engraved on the back is worth to have it


I have not had those problems with my MDV-102. I quite like mine:










The new one looks very nice and simple. I have two "basic" Citizen quartz divers that cover the same stylistic ground. They don't get much wrist time as it is -- I tend to lean toward my Seiko Tuna or various Seiko and Orient automatics when I am in a "diver" kind of mood. And I have a couple of Timex low end "dive style" watches as well. So, of course, I have no reason to look twice at this Casio. (Which almost guarantees that I will!!)


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

I don't understand the Rolex allusions at all. Most dive watches are descended from two historic models - the Rolex Sub and the Blancpain 50 fathoms. Few companies followed the Blancpain template, so most dive watches owe something to the Rolex. Unless there's something slavish or obvious in the design, the style has become generic. The Casio is just a classically-styled dive watch.


----------



## Morteza (Apr 18, 2011)

Nice reviews (I hadn't read the MDV102's review either). Pretty good watches with a classic, simple design.


----------



## onefive15 (Jul 15, 2011)

From the picture that Kronos post, that one I like, you can tell the difference, it got it's own style but this one the MDV106 is just 99% look a-like the Rolex sub I don't know why Casio hire so many designer and why they can not come up with their own design!

Here is a picture of the original 1974 Rolex sub.


----------



## Maine (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for the review and heads-up on that model 

Could someone post a comparison pic of the Rolex that they think it looks like? I'm not a Rolex expert by any means (including budget), so I may have missed the point...


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

onefive15 said:


> Here is a picture of the original Rolex sub.


That's not the original Submariner.


----------



## Morteza (Apr 18, 2011)

tribe125 said:


> That's not the original Submariner.


I think it would be one of these :


----------



## fonklover (Mar 24, 2007)

i also see no problem if it copys rolex or not, because classic design will always look good. it didnt become classic for no reason... its the same with classic architecture, classic castles, or with sports cars, etc, there are certain specifications that seem to be appealing to most human.

however, if you call that casio mdv106 already a copy of rolex, than what will you call this orient


----------



## avusblue (Mar 26, 2009)

I added some pics to the review. Enjoy!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/interesting-new-casio-diver-mdv106-577923.html


----------



## casionerd (Feb 14, 2006)

This is a revamp of the MDV1053 that dates from around 2008 or so. Casio just changed the dial/bezel a bit. Same module and everything else.

About it being a Rolex copy or even an imitation..... I guess because it has the absolute basics it's a Rolex copy. I suppose Omegas, Seikos and all of the other countless watches with this basic design (lined number markers, date, rotating bezel with second increments marked 0-15, at least 200M water resistance, screwback and stainless steel case) are Rolex copies/immitators. 

I propose that if this general design had never existed and you were given the task of making a simple analog diving watch that could also be used in everyday life, you'd end up with something like this. Casio has their name displayed prominently and largely so that you can see it easily. I don't believe it is an immitation, copy or homage to any Rolex.... or any other watch for that matter. 

Also, I don't know much about the history of this general dive watch design but I once read that not even Rolex is the originator.


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

casionerd said:


> Also, I don't know much about the history of this general dive watch design but I once read that not even Rolex is the originator.


There are progenitors, but you could call the Rolex and the Blancpain the first modern divers.


----------



## BREAKWATER (Feb 22, 2009)

Very nice, sharp looking watch, my only complaint would be that the crystal is to vulnerable to scratches, I still don't understand why they don't make the bezel higher then the crystal to protect it on standard dive style watches.


----------



## onefive15 (Jul 15, 2011)

fonklover said:


> i also see no problem if it copys rolex or not, because classic design will always look good. it didnt become classic for no reason... its the same with classic architecture, classic castles, or with sports cars, etc, there are certain specifications that seem to be appealing to most human.
> 
> however, if you call that casio mdv106 already a copy of rolex, than what will you call this orient


That is why rolex is always a Rolex! but It does not mean Casio is no good, Casio has it's own field of world known design, like G-shock and pathfinder and I do respect and really love them but I like Casio not because of the Casio Rolex watch


----------



## Raguvian (Jul 31, 2010)

Very tempted by the white version:


----------



## erik_alves (Jun 10, 2009)

very similar to my automatic ( 21 jewels) Technos skydiver:


----------



## Bogeyman (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm not really keen on dive watches in general, but that MDV-106 strikes me with its clean looks.


----------



## Kronos (Jan 2, 2008)

Raguvian said:


> Very tempted by the white version:
> 
> View attachment 496894


Is it white or is it silver? I must say this thread got me totally jonesing for a white dial diver. Thinking white dial, black rubber strap, black bezel.

Not that easy to find. I've been looking at the Momentum Shadow II....


----------



## esg2145 (Feb 4, 2008)

I've got a 102 and I love the LED on it. I've also got the older version w/o the LED that is very similar to this new 106 model that I have had for years and enjoyed wearing. Both have been mistaken by non-watch people for a Rolex. 

My sons bought me a 102 a few years ago as a father's day present, I liked it so much I bought a second to wear as a beater, and kept the one they gave me for dress (and also to preserve it for sentimental reasons as a gift from them (6 year olds). 

I've looked at several more expensive watches of a similar design and honestly have yet to find one I like as much as the 102 that has anything really all that more distinctive to make me want to purchase it, much less one that has anything to top the LED feature I enjoy so much on it (the 102). Great watch, glad I grabbed two when I had the chance.


----------



## esg2145 (Feb 4, 2008)

Here's mine on a crappy, cheap band I bought for it that doesn't even fit the bezel properly I got just to wear it work as a beater.


----------



## Dick Jagger (Jul 7, 2009)

Nicely done review of an interesting new watch by Casio. This one has a good combination of the features that worked well on some of the earlier diver-styled models. I may have to look for one of these now! Ccompared to the MDV102, this 106 has a simplified and more legible bezel insert, like these:
MTD 1049 








MTD 1043








and the very similar MTD 1010 (the 12-o'clock marker looks a bit different)


----------



## Dick Jagger (Jul 7, 2009)

It seems there is some (growing) interest from forumers regarding Casio diver watches. If its OK, then I'll post some pics of my collection! 
Casio MDV 102









Casio MTD 1037 blue dial, missing bezel insert. 









Casio MQ 550









Casio MMW 300









Casio MMA 200W









Casio MD 903









Casio AQ 130BW









Casio AMW 320D white









Casio AMW 320D black









Casio AMW 320C Japan









Casio AMW 320B









Casio AD 711









Casio AD 520 black









Casio AD520 black (but different model with what I think are the more attractive indices)









AD 520 gold









older group shot, L to R:
AQ 130BW, MTD 1037, MMW 300, MD 903, MQ 550, AD 711, AMW 320C, AMW 320D, AMW 320D, AMW 320D, AMW 320B, MMA 200W, MMA 200W, AD 520


----------



## Mitch100 (Jul 3, 2007)

Dick Jagger said:


> It seems there is some (growing) interest from forumers regarding Casio diver watches. If its OK, then I'll post some pics of my collection!


Wow that is an amazing focused collection. |>

Mitch


----------



## Dick Jagger (Jul 7, 2009)

Kronos said:


> Is it white or is it silver? I must say this thread got me totally jonesing for a white dial diver. Thinking white dial, black rubber strap, black bezel.
> 
> Not that easy to find. I've been looking at the Momentum Shadow II....


That Momentum looks nice and is 300m WR, versus 200m for the Casio mdv-106-7avdf and only 100m for the good-old ani-digi Casio amw-320r-7ev.


----------



## duke4c (Feb 12, 2006)

tribe125 said:


> I don't understand the Rolex allusions at all. Most dive watches are descended from two historic models - the Rolex Sub and the Blancpain 50 fathoms. Few companies followed the Blancpain template, so most dive watches owe something to the Rolex. Unless there's something slavish or obvious in the design, the style has become generic. The Casio is just a classically-styled dive watch.


I don't think that anyone intentionally copied Rolex. I think that Rolex simply went to profesionall divers and ask "what do you need for your job in terms of a watch?"... they got the answer and Submariner was born...

Ever since than every other watch company who wanted to make a diver asked the same question to divers... and presto... they end up with same / similar design since the answer is always the same...

But popularity of dive watch has nothing to do with diving. It turnes out that average men needs pretty much the same thing for everyday wearer. And that's "resonbly accurate watch with good night visitbility, easy timing mechanisim for up to 60 min and water resistance... o yes, saphire is practical too for everyone who's a bit "hard" on the watches..."

It's no wonder that dive watches are so popular.

As for casio they're MASSIVELY missing a mark in their refusal to give us solar / atomic classic dive style watch. But this one will undoubtfully sell since we humans will compromise quite a bit if the price is right.

SIDENOTE:
It's always interesting to me that G-Shocks actually provide exact same answer just in digital form: WR is there, night visibility is there, timing is there, ability to survive daily "abuse" is there... so yes, change dial from analog to digital and presto: G-Shock essentraly becomes digital variant of good ol fashioned requierment for pracitcal affordable diver. (Original Rolex submariner was not ridiculusly expensive watch the way it is today... heck if you look it up the Submariner movement it was actually designed for "durability" not "precision and prettines" as it's advertized today...)

EDIT:
G-shock don't need a Saphire. Idea behind a saphire is requierment for a crystal to be resistant to scraches that are due to daily wear. Again, G-Shock answers this as well , just the answer is different "take plasic and simply reces it farily deep below nice thick rasin frame... presto... same answer to pracical need, just cheaper..."

Cheers


----------



## fonklover (Mar 24, 2007)

anyone know how is that lume on the mdv-106, cause you didnt need lume on the mdv-102 much, with THAT backlight. the lume on my seiko skx007 is unbeatable i would say, on my wenger battalion diver its as good as seiko, but casio?


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

duke4c said:


> I don't think that anyone intentionally copied Rolex. I think that Rolex simply went to profesionall divers and ask "what do you need for your job in terms of a watch?"... they got the answer and Submariner was born...
> 
> Ever since than every other watch company who wanted to make a diver asked the same question to divers... and presto... they end up with same / similar design since the answer is always the same...


I think the beef is that those other watch companies relied on Rolex's research and largely did not ask "the same question to divers."

I've never before heard a possible exoneration for Rolex copiers. Definitely an out of the box thought :-!.


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

I like the MVD102 MUCH better visually. And the cropped 12 o'clock marker is very pronounced on this new version, does not look right at all. The MVD102 looked like a much more serious diver and this MVD106 looks like any other generic diver. Sorry to be "Debbie Downer", but Casio went the wrong direction IMO.


----------



## Fun (Sep 2, 2011)

is it really a diving watch?


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

Swimming more than diving, I would say.


----------



## maestro26316 (Aug 28, 2008)

Fun said:


> is it really a diving watch?


Not really. It's more a general kind of design rather than a watch for diving.

I'm attracted by these Casio divers but I'm still looking for the right one for me. I sold the MDV-102 but the MDV-106 looks very nice. I will keep an eye out for this one.


----------



## Kronos (Jan 2, 2008)

maestro26316 said:


> Not really. It's more a general kind of design rather than a watch for diving.


I think that's right. Timex's use of "dive style" for some of its watches probably applies here as well.


----------



## esg2145 (Feb 4, 2008)

I agree, I like my 102 MUCH more than I do this new one, or even the previous one I wore (Casio diver) that did not have the LED on it.


Plus the light button on the 102 looks "kewler"


----------



## Kronos (Jan 2, 2008)

Dick Jagger said:


> That Momentum looks nice and is 300m WR, versus 200m for the Casio mdv-106-7avdf and only 100m for the good-old ani-digi Casio amw-320r-7ev.


Well, I expect to get a look at the Momentum (apparently at least one dealer can get them with sapphire crystals for a few extra shekels), the Casio and a Seiko 5 "Sea Urchin" with a white dial. Stay tuned....


----------



## street soldier (Feb 19, 2007)

Could you post some lume shots? I'm interested to see how legible this watch is under low light conditions. Also, any idea how long the lume lasts once it 'lights up', so to speak? 

Thanks.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

to me, the MDV102 looked and felt plasticky, but not boring; the MDV106 just looks boring.


----------



## Kronos (Jan 2, 2008)

avusblue said:


> I thought readers of the G-Shock forum would be interested in the review I just posted of the new Casio MDV106:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just received a silver dial version of this watch and I was set to write a brief review. I went back to read Dave's review -- and it is excellent. It is *far* more thoughtful and comprehensive than mine would have been and he brings a greater eye for detail and "watch specifics" than I would have. For those of you considering an MDV-106, I commend his review to you.

I agree with almost every single point Dave makes -- and I certainly agree with his overall conclusion: This is a LOT of watch for $65.

I have only two minor dissents from Dave's review:

1. Like Dave, I don't have a particular problem with the strap on the MDV-102 and, like Dave, I think the strap on the MDV-106 is nicer than that on the 102. I do think, though, that given the heft of the 106, a thicker more substantial feeling strap would have been in order. I don't think this strap is quite on par with those supplied on my more or less "entry level" Seiko divers (perhaps that isn't economically feasible at this price point) -- but the watch is solid enough that it could really use it.

2. Unlike Dave's model, on my 106, the second hand does not hit the markers precisely. I can't say that I get particularly bugged up about that (certainly not on a watch at this price point).

All that said, here are some pictures!


----------



## fonklover (Mar 24, 2007)

Sean779 said:


> to me, the MDV102 looked and felt plasticky, but not boring; the MDV106 just looks boring.


totally agree for the 102, sold mine long time ago, it just feels cheap, if someone says opposite i really wonder if it makes any sence to write reviews about watches 

now about the 106 i cant say anything but i really like the look. can anyone tell how is the bezel? is it tight or loose, does it have too much movement? i am asking caus i only can order this watch online if i want one, its not on markets here.


----------



## Kronos (Jan 2, 2008)

fonklover said:


> totally agree for the 102, sold mine long time ago, it just feels cheap, if someone says opposite i really wonder if it makes any sence to write reviews about watches
> 
> now about the 106 i cant say anything but i really like the look. can anyone tell how is the bezel? is it tight or loose, does it have too much movement? i am asking caus i only can order this watch online if i want one, its not on markets here.


Bezel is nice and tight -- moves well with nice, solid clicks. Not too loose at all and not so tight as to be unusable.


----------



## plork (May 24, 2011)

nice legs in the pictures, i mean nice casio diver


----------



## street soldier (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice pics, Kronos. I personally prefer the black face one, but the silver model definitely has some class. 

If you get a chance, can you post up a couple of lume pics? I'm torn between picking this watch up as an entryway to dive watches, or looking into the Seiko line (either a black monster or one of the Seiko 5 line). Seeing how this watch lights up in the dark would be a great help.

Thanks.

John


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Kronos said:


> I just received a silver dial version of this watch and I was set to write a brief review. I went back to read Dave's review -- and it is excellent. It is *far* more thoughtful and comprehensive than mine would have been and he brings a greater eye for detail and "watch specifics" than I would have. For those of you considering an MDV-106, I commend his review to you.
> 
> I agree with almost every single point Dave makes -- and I certainly agree with his overall conclusion: This is a LOT of watch for $65.


IMO, the silver dial 106 steals the show, like Pippa did her sister. Great looking watch, makes you want to see that dial in person (is it a little blueish, how much silver, how much white?). For me, it's up there with the best silver dial dive watches, and competition's slim, actually, and at $65? Whoa baby.

The black dial one looks too conventional, not the silver one. Got to get me one. At this price I might buy at Kohl's or Macy's to ensure the seconds hand hits the seconds markers.


----------



## fonklover (Mar 24, 2007)

street soldier said:


> Nice pics, Kronos. I personally prefer the black face one, but the silver model definitely has some class.
> 
> If you get a chance, can you post up a couple of lume pics? I'm torn between picking this watch up as an entryway to dive watches, or looking into the Seiko line (either a black monster or one of the Seiko 5 line). Seeing how this watch lights up in the dark would be a great help.
> 
> ...


in this case i risk a big mouth, and say, without having comparison pics that the seiko monster lume will beat the casio 106er


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

fonklover said:


> in this case i risk a big mouth, and say, without having comparison pics that the seiko monster lume will beat the casio 106er


Seiko lume beats just about all watches. You use the monster as a lume benchmark you will not have many watches. But yes, I'm with fonklover, I want to know how useful the lume is.


----------



## Kronos (Jan 2, 2008)

street soldier said:


> Nice pics, Kronos. I personally prefer the black face one, but the silver model definitely has some class.
> 
> If you get a chance, can you post up a couple of lume pics? I'm torn between picking this watch up as an entryway to dive watches, or looking into the Seiko line (either a black monster or one of the Seiko 5 line). Seeing how this watch lights up in the dark would be a great help.
> 
> ...


I'll try to do that. It would nice to do it on a day where I'm outdoors a fair amount so the lume could get charged up a bit. I note that Dave thought the lume equaled that of some of his Seikos. That is a big step for Casio -- whose lume has often been criticized around "these parts".


----------



## Kronos (Jan 2, 2008)

Sean779 said:


> IMO, the silver dial 106 steals the show, like Pippa did her sister. Great looking watch, makes you want to see that dial in person (is it a little blueish, how much silver, how much white?). For me, it's up there with the best silver dial dive watches, and competition's slim, actually, and at $65? Whoa baby.
> 
> The black dial one looks too conventional, not the silver one. Got to get me one. At this price I might buy at Kohl's or Macy's to ensure the seconds hand hits the seconds markers.


I don't know if this model has hit the U.S. yet -- so Kohl's or Macy's may not be an option. It certainly was not on Amazon when I looked. I got mine from an eBay seller (I believe in Hong Kong).

The dial color, to my eye at least, is pearly, grayish silver. I was looking for a white dial (and I'll have one on other divers!) -- but I think the silver is handsome.


----------



## Kronos (Jan 2, 2008)

plork said:


> nice legs in the pictures, i mean nice casio diver


Why, thank you!!


----------



## Dick Jagger (Jul 7, 2009)

Nice pick up Kronos - looks pretty good in silver. did they have a white one as well?

Reminds me a bit of the the Casio AQ-600W from the late '80's, the one also known as the Casio "Arnie"!


----------



## Dick Jagger (Jul 7, 2009)

The out of production MDV 102 7A looks very nice on a 22mm Orient bracelet.


----------



## OJ Bartley (Dec 8, 2010)

I like this guy a lot, especially for the price, and I think I'll pick one up if it doesn't find me for Christmas first. There is a strong resemblance to the Rolex Sub, but that is mostly because the Sub is one of the most recognizable watches (and brands overall) in the world. There are differences, and what I like is that it is a classically styled dive watch (ie Submariner) but with a few modern updates. The crown guards are a little more streamlined and modern, the hands are good for me because I never liked the "Mercedes" style hour hand, and the hour markers on the dial are modern and sleek and Seiko-esque in my mind. I think I'd invest in a Maratac Elite if its as beefy as reported, and it would look fantastic.


----------



## matt1357 (Aug 2, 2010)

am I the only one still waiting on a lume pic?


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

tribe125 said:


> I don't understand the Rolex allusions at all. Most dive watches are descended from two historic models - the Rolex Sub and the Blancpain 50 fathoms. Few companies followed the Blancpain template, so most dive watches owe something to the Rolex. Unless there's something slavish or obvious in the design, the style has become generic. The Casio is just a classically-styled dive watch.


The Rolex allusions are little more than seeing the styling is boring.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

I have to say the more I see the 106 the more I like it. Of course it's the usual sniffing Rolex's butt homage, but somehow Casio has made it their own, like no homages have I can think of.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks to the OP for the review. I like the 106, but I used to have a 102 and sold it...I'm not sure I like the 106 any more than the 102. Casio definitely keeps me coming back, though, with their solid value and attractive styling. Here are some pics of the 102 I sold:


----------



## gnolivos (Nov 7, 2011)

I have one in the mail, I will make sure to post some proper LUME shots for you and everyone else that is curious.



matt1357 said:


> am I the only one still waiting on a lume pic?


----------



## gnolivos (Nov 7, 2011)

Arrived. Whats the preferred method to 'charge' the lume? Sunlight? Flashlight?

I'll post pics later today.


----------



## Kronos (Jan 2, 2008)

gnolivos said:


> Arrived. Whats the preferred method to 'charge' the lume? Sunlight? Flashlight?
> 
> I'll post pics later today.


I would think sunlight....


----------



## gnolivos (Nov 7, 2011)

Just did a quick search on the forums, and found that most (if not all) of the lume shots in here are taken after intentionally and generously charging the lume with stonrg light, flashlight, black light, or other variants. And then a picture is taken with longer exposure (1-4 seconds)...

I will try a few things, but most importantly I will give my unbiased (and rather subjective) opinion about the strength in real-world use.

The watch is gorgeous by the way. I love the finish and looks.



Kronos said:


> I would think sunlight....


----------



## gnolivos (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Interesting new Casio diver -- the MDV106 [LUME SHOTS]*

OK, here are some shots at different lighting levels. What I did was to 'excite' the lume with a very bright flashlight (creon LED) for about 30 seconds, and took the shots immediately after.

I have no point of comparison, but the Lume is not that great. It is very bright for the first few minutes (3-4?) and then drops down considerably after that. I would be surprised if there is ANY residual brightness after a few hours at night. Sorry, I wish I had better news... if you are buying this for the Lume, I guess it is no Seiko... I heard from those forums that 6-8 hours of residual brightness (or more) is typical.

NOT on the Casio.

*EDIT Nov 16, 2011:*
I need to update this lume review! After testing for a few nights, I can say that the lume performs adequately! Indeed the lume drops off substantially after the initial charge (within minutes). However the residual lume (at a low brightness level) lasts for a very long time. 
What I've noticed is that if I got o sleep at 11pm, and wake up in the middle of the night night (5-7 am) in complete darkness, the lume is still well lit. I can very easily see the time - not blinding, but very adequately illuminated for pitch black darkness (when else do you NEED lume anyway?). Bottom line, the lume is perfectly adequate, and I am happy with it. I don't think I have even deliberatley 'charged' the lume before going to sleep, and it still lights up in the middle of the night when needed.


----------



## matt1357 (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: Interesting new Casio diver -- the MDV106 [LUME SHOTS]*

Thanks so much for the lume shots and update. I suspected its the same lume they always used but the other guy said it was on par with seiko and got me excited.


----------



## gnolivos (Nov 7, 2011)

No problem. Its similar to my other Casio diver indeed.


----------



## BREAKWATER (Feb 22, 2009)

I picked this one up a month or so back, very nice, screw down crown and case back and nicely sized. I put a curved Z-22 strap on mine and it wears great. I especially like how it has a flat crystal instead of domed like some of the other analog models.


----------



## Kronos (Jan 2, 2008)

BREAKWATER said:


> I picked this one up a month or so back, very nice, screw down crown and case back and nicely sized. I put a curved Z-22 strap on mine and it wears great. I especially like how it has a flat crystal instead of domed like some of the other analog models.


I am enjoying mine a good deal as well. It is a tremendous amount of watch for the money, I think. I was looking for a white dial when I bought this one, but the silver dial has really grown on me. (I wound up with a Momentum Shadow II Ghost and a Seiko "Sea Urchin" both with white dials to satisfy my white dial "jones".)


----------



## gnolivos (Nov 7, 2011)

I want folks to know I updated my lume review above... here's what I added:

*EDIT Nov 16, 2011:*
I need to update this lume review! After testing for a few nights, I can say that the lume performs adequately! Indeed the lume drops off substantially after the initial charge (within minutes). However the residual lume (at a low brightness level) lasts for a very long time. 
What I've noticed is that if I got o sleep at 11pm, and wake up in the middle of the night night (5-7 am) in complete darkness, the lume is still well lit. I can very easily see the time - not blinding, but very adequately illuminated for pitch black darkness (when else do you NEED lume anyway?). Bottom line, the lume is perfectly adequate, and I am happy with it. I don't think I have even deliberatley 'charged' the lume before going to sleep, and it still lights up in the middle of the night when needed.


----------



## Kronos (Jan 2, 2008)

gnolivos said:


> I want folks to know I updated my lume review above... here's what I added:
> 
> *EDIT Nov 16, 2011:*
> I need to update this lume review! After testing for a few nights, I can say that the lume performs adequately! Indeed the lume drops off substantially after the initial charge (within minutes). However the residual lume (at a low brightness level) lasts for a very long time.
> What I've noticed is that if I got o sleep at 11pm, and wake up in the middle of the night night (5-7 am) in complete darkness, the lume is still well lit. I can very easily see the time - not blinding, but very adequately illuminated for pitch black darkness (when else do you NEED lume anyway?). Bottom line, the lume is perfectly adequate, and I am happy with it. I don't think I have even deliberatley 'charged' the lume before going to sleep, and it still lights up in the middle of the night when needed.


Thanks for that update. I'll see how my own 106 fares....


----------



## leland (Jun 13, 2011)

Nice to see another MDV. I like the look of the 102 a bit better, and lights are handy. Although if I find this one first I may have to drop my hunt for a MDV-102 

Last time I was in Tokyo I even tried hunting for the MDV-102, but none to be found and certainly no bargains with the yen at a high


----------



## gnolivos (Nov 7, 2011)

Enjoying mine a whole lot. Swap between metal and rubber every week.


----------



## Kronos (Jan 2, 2008)

gnolivos said:


> Enjoying mine a whole lot. Swap between metal and rubber every week.


Thanks for the update. I think I'll wear mine at least one day this week.


----------



## Antonov (May 24, 2010)

Dick Jagger said:


> It seems there is some (growing) interest from forumers regarding Casio diver watches. If its OK, then I'll post some pics of my collection!
> Casio MDV 102
> 
> 
> ...


I love the AMW320B. Mine is Casio MDA-100. I love the analog chronograph style, compare to digital chronograph that Casio apply today.


----------



## OJ Bartley (Dec 8, 2010)

Ah, I knew there would be a thread about this going somewhere still. I got a new MDV-106 for Christmas, and I have been impressed with it so far. Quality seems good, especially for the price (my wife got one for around $50 I think she said), the bracelet isn't bad if a little rattly and it may pull the occasional hair. My seconds hand doesn't hit the minute marks exactly, but I have some mods in mind if I can find hands to fit. I'll post a thread when I get some good pics and an idea of what I plan to do. For now, here's a quick BB wrist shot.


----------



## Kronos (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats. I am continuing to enjoy my silver-dial version.


----------



## street soldier (Feb 19, 2007)

Quick question regarding the bracelet...is it similar to the spring bar bracelets that are on G Shocks or do you need a special tool to separate the links to size it?

Thanks.


----------



## gnolivos (Nov 7, 2011)

I resized mine with basic tools. Nothing special.


----------



## watchman300 (May 18, 2012)

*Re: Interesting new Casio diver -- the MDV106 [LUME SHOTS]*



gnolivos said:


> OK, here are some shots at different lighting levels. What I did was to 'excite' the lume with a very bright flashlight (creon LED) for about 30 seconds, and took the shots immediately after.
> 
> I have no point of comparison, but the Lume is not that great. It is very bright for the first few minutes (3-4?) and then drops down considerably after that. I would be surprised if there is ANY residual brightness after a few hours at night. Sorry, I wish I had better news... if you are buying this for the Lume, I guess it is no Seiko... I heard from those forums that 6-8 hours of residual brightness (or more) is typical.
> 
> ...


----------



## watchman300 (May 18, 2012)

*Re: Interesting new Casio diver -- the MDV106 [LUME SHOTS]*



gnolivos said:


> OK, here are some shots at different lighting levels. What I did was to 'excite' the lume with a very bright flashlight (creon LED) for about 30 seconds, and took the shots immediately after.
> 
> I have no point of comparison, but the Lume is not that great. It is very bright for the first few minutes (3-4?) and then drops down considerably after that. I would be surprised if there is ANY residual brightness after a few hours at night. Sorry, I wish I had better news... if you are buying this for the Lume, I guess it is no Seiko... I heard from those forums that 6-8 hours of residual brightness (or more) is typical.
> 
> ...


Is this watch durable? By durable I mean is the watch really water resistant?, are the band and clasp sturdy?, is the bezel solid in ints locking?, is the movement accurate? Also, where did you purchase yours? I am looking to buy one off of Amazon, but I am a little worried that I won't like the watch? Is this watch a decent size? One of my biggest worries is that the clasp will be cheap and it will open if I hit the watch somewhere or if I hit something with my hand. Please reply.


----------



## geoxman (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Interesting new Casio diver -- the MDV106 [LUME SHOTS]*

I have beat the [email protected] out of mine over the past few years and it is still ticking. I just picked up a Zulu strap because of a pic in the WRUW thread on 5/30 in the G-Shock forum..take a look at the pic by Kronos on the 2nd page. I also have an incoming AMW330B. They are very much worth the money. good luck


----------



## gnolivos (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi. I like this watch so much that I purchased another identical last week. I keep one with metal bracelet and the other with the rubber bracelet.

To answer your questions, the mechanism is very accurate. I don't recall having to adjust it yet and I've owned it since December!

Bracelet does not open up by itself ever. Not to me anyway. But I am not being rough with it either.

I bathe and swim with it. No signs of water damage whatsoever.

I bought mine from Amazon seller Mia-watches.

No wonder I bought another one , I have nothing to complain about it!!!



watchman300 said:


> Is this watch durable? By durable I mean is the watch really water resistant?, are the band and clasp sturdy?, is the bezel solid in ints locking?, is the movement accurate? Also, where did you purchase yours? I am looking to buy one off of Amazon, but I am a little worried that I won't like the watch? Is this watch a decent size? One of my biggest worries is that the clasp will be cheap and it will open if I hit the watch somewhere or if I hit something with my hand. Please reply.


----------



## skeeterv (Sep 7, 2012)

Interesting watch.. I just ordered the mrv200h this morning haha


----------



## shukriaziz (Dec 11, 2013)

Kronos said:


> I would think sunlight....









after a few seconds with my handphone


----------



## gnolivos (Nov 7, 2011)

Does anybody know exactly how to remove the battery from this watch (MDV106). I popped the cover with my watch tools, but can't figure out if anything needs to be unscrewed inside to pop the battery. It wont budge ...


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

I don't believe so. I used a toothpick to pop it out, if memory serves.


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

Sometimes the battery cover clicks in under a little plastic piece - so you need a small needle to open it by moving the metal thingy over the plastic "nose" and it will pop open.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## gnolivos (Nov 7, 2011)

My rubber strap for MDV106 finally tore. Anyone know if they sell replacements? I cant find any. Might just buy another complete watch at $40. But seems like a waste.


----------



## casieko (Jul 23, 2015)

gnolivos said:


> My rubber strap for MDV106 finally tore. Anyone know if they sell replacements? I cant find any. Might just buy another complete watch at $40. But seems like a waste.


Ebay should have a lot. Amazon too...


----------



## Mike K (Dec 5, 2011)

gnolivos said:


> My rubber strap for MDV106 finally tore. Anyone know if they sell replacements? I cant find any. Might just buy another complete watch at $40. But seems like a waste.


It always helps to know where people live when these questions come up.

If you're in North America, Pacparts has the OEM strap for $18.47 and $4.95 shipping: Casio MDV106-1AV Parts and Accessories

If you're in the UK or Europe, Tiktox.com is a great (regional) source for Casio parts.



casieko said:


> Ebay should have a lot. Amazon too...


I found ONE on eBay, but they want $33 for it with free shipping. Ouch.


----------



## gnolivos (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah but it's not in stock at that place Mike. I'm in the US. 

EBay $33 is the only in stock item. Forget it.


----------



## casieko (Jul 23, 2015)

gnolivos said:


> Yeah but it's not in stock at that place Mike. I'm in the US.
> 
> EBay $33 is the only in stock item. Forget it.


Does it need to be an exact replacement? A copy of this band cheap can be obtained in china for a sum of $1.70


----------



## gnolivos (Nov 7, 2011)

Would like link to copy


----------



## Mike K (Dec 5, 2011)

gnolivos said:


> Yeah but it's not in stock at that place Mike.


Yeah, well, from another thread about another strap from just three days ago:



Mike K said:


> Pacparts is almost ALWAYS out of stock on most Casio parts -- which is why their website says "Usually ships within 1 to 2 weeks" for that strap (and many, many other parts.)
> 
> It's such common knowledge around here that we don't usually go to the trouble of explaining it every single time their name comes up, but to cut and paste from another similar thread:
> 
> ...


While YOU didn't know this, we mention it so often around here we start to sound like a broken record...er, scratched CD...er, corrupted MP3 file or something. ;-) And it gets REALLY repetitive copying and pasting it, so I tend not to in the hopes that the person will have hopefully seen it before.


----------



## gnolivos (Nov 7, 2011)

Sorry did not know that. But thanks for pointing it out. . I actually found the complete watch at my local target just now for $45. Killer deal so I just bought it and now I have a spare watch assembly 

This is a killer watch guys. My 3rd now!


----------



## Mike K (Dec 5, 2011)

That was a great deal on your new watch -- congratulations! :-!

You might want to try a one-piece Zulu or NATO style strap on the old watch -- a lot of us find them to be more comfortable than the stock resin bands, and they're available all over for $10 or $12 in MANY colors!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

gnolivos said:


> Sorry did not know that. But thanks for pointing it out. . I actually found the complete watch at my local target just now for $45. Killer deal so I just bought it and now I have a spare watch assembly
> 
> This is a killer watch guys. My 3rd now!


For those of us with multiple 106, recommend putting the one you will not be getting wet on a super comfy leather strap....

Nubuck by SNPR straps cost more than twice the MDV-106, but worth it...awesome band! FWIW, handmade in USA.


----------



## gnolivos (Nov 7, 2011)

Very cool. Thanks all for advice. I'm planning on putting an orange strap on my spare. Any suggestions will be taken! Still looking around. Can be rubber or nato fabric.


----------



## Alis66 (Nov 28, 2014)

Try Obris Morgan, less than $20 shipped and they are really comfy. A blatant Isofrane copy, but I really like mine.

~


----------



## gnolivos (Nov 7, 2011)

Alis66 said:


> Try Obris Morgan, less than $20 shipped and they are really comfy. A blatant Isofrane copy, but I really like mine.
> 
> ~


Oooohhhh! I like that. 20 or 22mm? Need a caliper.


----------



## vicko5000 (Feb 27, 2011)

yankeexpress said:


> For those of us with multiple 106, recommend putting the one you will not be getting wet on a super comfy leather strap....
> 
> Nubuck by SNPR straps cost more than twice the MDV-106, but worth it...awesome band! FWIW, handmade in USA.


Love that color! Would love a NATO in that color!

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## vicko5000 (Feb 27, 2011)

Alis66 said:


> Try Obris Morgan, less than $20 shipped and they are really comfy. A blatant Isofrane copy, but I really like mine.
> 
> ~


That's a sweet looking rubber strap!

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## gnolivos (Nov 7, 2011)

22mm obris it is!


----------



## gnolivos (Nov 7, 2011)

Alis,

Did yours include spring rods?



Alis66 said:


> Try Obris Morgan, less than $20 shipped and they are really comfy. A blatant Isofrane copy, but I really like mine.
> 
> ~


----------



## Em1224 (Oct 31, 2015)

Thanks for sharing.


----------

